# Handle new shows differently than repeats



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

These days, it's quite common for a show to skip many weeks between new shows and be aired many times during the week. Take Mythbusters for example. I bet that show is on 40 times a week. Most are repeats. Some weeks they have a new show, some weeks they don't. 

I think it would be helpful if in the Now Playing list, the new shows would have a different color or icon next to their name. That way when I'm looking at a long list of Mythbusters episodes, I can easily see a new one is there.

Also, I would like to record both new and repeats of a show, but have the new shows stay until I delete them and the repeats automatically deleted as space required. That way if a show like Lost is a repeat, it will just drop off the bottom of the Now Playing list. But if it's a new show, it will stay in the list until I delete it.


----------



## purefct (Dec 3, 2003)

Another thread I ran accross today suggested SP the first run as first run only with never delete, then WL the reruns. Someone claimed they could set this up with two SP but others challenged the ability to do that. The first method of SP and WL will definitely work if the second doesn't. I've SP the same show multiple times when it is aired on more than one channel, but not certain if I've ever tried SP a show twice if it's only on a single channel.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

You cannot have multiple SPs for the same show on the same channel.


----------

